# Spanish Gum Rubber



## fsa46 (Jul 8, 2012)

Just wanted to pass along the results of some Spanish Gum Rubber I bought from SimpleShot.

On my last order from Nathan, I figured I'd get one pair of the 8mm, straight cut, Spanish Gum Rubber to try out. I'm very please with the results. They are comparable with the NGR I got and still going strong without any wear so far.

I would love to get some of this SGR in a sheet or some die cut tapers. If Nathan ever gets some I'll definitely get some because I'm certain I would like it.

Next time you place an order with SimpleShot, consider getting one pair to try out, I think you'll be a believer and order more.


----------



## Njones (Jan 27, 2015)

What ammo do you shoot with them? Do you think they might be ok for hunting?

Njones


----------



## Emitto (Sep 11, 2013)

I just ordered some 9mm ones, hoping to use with half inch steel for hunting, will see.

I been hearing good thing about SGR especially in lasting long department!

Cheers.


----------



## fsa46 (Jul 8, 2012)

Njones said:


> What ammo do you shoot with them? Do you think they might be ok for hunting?
> 
> Njones


I'm shooting 5/16" and 3/8" steel . I personally would get the 9-10mm for hunting.



Emitto said:


> I just ordered some 9mm ones, hoping to use with half inch steel for hunting, will see.
> I been hearing good thing about SGR especially in lasting long department!
> Cheers.


I think that would be a good choice.


----------



## fsa46 (Jul 8, 2012)

I'd like to add a couple more things. The more I shoot this the more I like it. I've been shooting the tapers with the NGR and the 8mm straight cut with the SGR. I'm shooting 5/16" and 3/8" mostly with both.

Today I noticed ( I can't believe I didn't notice this before ) the straight cut SGR had a heavier pull than the 3/8" x 1/4" NGR taper bandset .... I mean significant. Not on a bad sense.

The NGR measures .0625 ( 1/16" ). However, after looking at the SGR I could see it was thicker, it measured .081, hence the heavier draw.

It also has a different characteristic in that it is a lot springier than the NGR.

Although the 8mm is recommended for 7/16" - 1/2" steel I didn't care for it with that ammo, WITH MY BANDSET CONFIGERATIONS. It may work great with yours.

The 9 - 10mm straight cut is recommended for 1/2" - 44 cal. lead.

There's no doubt about it I will be ordering more of both. I'm not knocking the NGR it's great and I love it but this is also worth trying ...it's that good.


----------



## Njones (Jan 27, 2015)

Just got my 9mm SGR in. Got it banded but it's dark outside. I shot using a marble and it seems really fast. I'll have to test more tomorrow. Can't hardly wait.

Njones


----------



## Sst der Kleine Steinschlag (Dec 5, 2011)

what do jou abbreviate with NGR and SGR? i guess it´s about G-um R-ubber, but N and S?


----------



## Njones (Jan 27, 2015)

Sst der Kleine Steinschlag said:


> what do jou abbreviate with NGR and SGR? i guess it´s about G-um R-ubber, but N and S?


natural gum rubber and Spanish gum rubber.

Njones


----------



## sharp eye (Jun 3, 2014)

Lately I started to use NGR bands cut 3/8" x 1/2" x 7.5" (pouch to fork) and shooting 3/8" steel balls. So far, I am very pleased with the stretch of the bands and the speed of the shots. Although I don't know yet what would be the bands longevity I hope that they will last longer that the latex bands.


----------



## fsa46 (Jul 8, 2012)

sharp eye said:


> Lately I started to use NGR bands cut 3/8" x 1/2" x 7.5" (pouch to fork) and shooting 3/8" steel balls. So far, I am very pleased with the stretch of the bands and the speed of the shots. Although I don't know yet what would be the bands longevity I hope that they will last longer that the latex bands.


I definitely want to try that taper, I think you'll like it. I think you're going to be surprised at the longevity of this gum rubber. Between the NGR and SGR I can cut the bands to suit whatever style I want to shoot and many different velocities achieved by the different cuts.


----------



## Njones (Jan 27, 2015)

I've been shooting the 9mm SGR today. I don't think it's as good as the natural latex for hunting. As for plinking I think it is very good. I haven't had these bands long and they might get more stretchy as I use them but they are a tad bit stiff.

Njones


----------



## fsa46 (Jul 8, 2012)

Njones said:


> I've been shooting the 9mm SGR today. I don't think it's as good as the natural latex for hunting. As for plinking I think it is very good. I haven't had these bands long and they might get more stretchy as I use them but they are a tad bit stiff.
> 
> Njones


I think you'll see a big difference after shooting them awhile. I have four frames set up with different configurations of NGR and one with the 8mm SGR and see a big difference with all of them after shooting them a couple days.

I personally am sold on this stuff, I can get whatever performance I'm looking for by using a different cut, whether they be a straight cut or taper and I've only scratched the surface so far with experimenting because these last so long. Also , I've only tried the 8MM in the SGR ( and love it ) and have to wait to get more ( different widths ) when Nathan gets some in.


----------



## Njones (Jan 27, 2015)

fsa46 said:


> Njones said:
> 
> 
> > I've been shooting the 9mm SGR today. I don't think it's as good as the natural latex for hunting. As for plinking I think it is very good. I haven't had these bands long and they might get more stretchy as I use them but they are a tad bit stiff.
> ...


I will definitely keep trying these. Thanks for the info. I think I need a little more time with these.

Njones


----------



## fsa46 (Jul 8, 2012)

Well this is interesting. This morning I received my order of 1 pair of 9mm SGR from Nathan. It was the very last of the SGR that he had so I bought it. I wanted to try a few different sizes but he was out of everything except this and I'm kind of glad he didn't have more.

I strung up the 9mm and couldn't wait to give it a try. Probably been shooting about a couple hours on and off. My take ( so far ) if that I don't like it as much as the 8mm , which leads me to believe I'd like the 6-7mm better than the 10mm. Now that's just me, someone else might really like the heavier sizes. I do know now that when Nathan gets a new supply I'll be looking for the 6-7mm and the 8mm that I'm using now.

The 8mm has a lot better retraction than the 9mm, but keep in mind that this can improve over time so I'm not counting it out, but I don't think it's going to be what I'm looking for.


----------



## Njones (Jan 27, 2015)

fsa46 said:


> Well this is interesting. This morning I received my order of 1 pair of 9mm SGR from Nathan. It was the very last of the SGR that he had so I bought it. I wanted to try a few different sizes but he was out of everything except this and I'm kind of glad he didn't have more.
> 
> I strung up the 9mm and couldn't wait to give it a try. Probably been shooting about a couple hours on and off. My take ( so far ) if that I don't like it as much as the 8mm , which leads me to believe I'd like the 6-7mm better than the 10mm. Now that's just me, someone else might really like the heavier sizes. I do know now that when Nathan gets a new supply I'll be looking for the 6-7mm and the 8mm that I'm using now.
> 
> The 8mm has a lot better retraction than the 9mm, but keep in mind that this can improve over time so I'm not counting it out, but I don't think it's going to be what I'm looking for.


I'm going to keep trying mine also but I think I need to try the smaller ones also.

Njones


----------



## fsa46 (Jul 8, 2012)

I decided to take the 9mm SGR off my Snub Nose RH and try them on an OTT frame. Wow, what a significant difference. Don't ask me why because I have no idea other than it's a shorter draw . It measures 8" fork to pouch and probably a 4 to 1 ratio now instead of 5 to 1 because I didn't cut the bands any shorter even though it's a shorter draw.

It goes to show, you can't be afraid to try different things. I could have given up on this 9mm SGR because I didn't like the way it shot but this seems to be working out pretty good. I'll shoot this the rest of the day and see how things go.


----------



## Njones (Jan 27, 2015)

fsa46 said:


> I decided to take the 9mm SGR off my Snub Nose RH and try them on an OTT frame. Wow, what a significant difference. Don't ask me why because I have no idea other than it's a shorter draw . It measures 8" fork to pouch and probably a 4 to 1 ratio now instead of 5 to 1 because I didn't cut the bands any shorter even though it's a shorter draw.
> 
> It goes to show, you can't be afraid to try different things. I could have given up on this 9mm SGR because I didn't like the way it shot but this seems to be working out pretty good. I'll shoot this the rest of the day and see how things go.
> 
> ...


Wow that's got to know. I'm going to try different frames. I'm loving this thread.

Njones


----------



## fsa46 (Jul 8, 2012)

I've been shooting this set up long enough to get a pretty good feel for it. It's not bad on the OTT frame but isn't something I'd get again. I do however think many shooters may feel differently about it and think it would be a good hunting medium for the heavier ammo.

It just doesn't compare to the 8mm ( for me ). I would be anxious to try the 6-7mm and will pick some up should Nathan get some in.


----------

